# Electric Brad nailer/staple guns????



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

What are everyone's thoughts on this for a DIY'ER? Would this tool work well in the home? For small projects, Mouldings, trim, just a simple finish nailer.

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Not sure if it will have the power that you may need. It depends on the thickness and type of wood you will be nailing. Buy one and see if it performs the tasks that you need and if it does not meet your needs then return it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Sellncars,

It's pretty much like what Redline said, electric won't do the job. They are only good for very light nailing.
Attaching paper, clothe, thin pieces of wood...to other material.
What will get you through most DYI wood projects are an 18 gauge brad nailer and a 16 gauge straight finish nailer. I believe that Porter cable sells a combo like this and a compressor. Good buy in MHO.


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok everyone,

I bought one of these, i don't do enough wood work to go out buy a compressor, then a nail gun, then of course i would have to buy all the air tools again for working on cars. So i went to the sears repair *facility* here local, they had this unit for $49.88 Reconditioned and with a little talking they, like all sears stores are willing to work a deal. I bought this for $35.00, i already had 2 batteries and a charger at home. I'm impressed so far, it fired right through a 1" board and was flat on top, no need to dimple the nail head.












http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...Brad+Nailers+&+Accessories&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Wow, That is a cute little tool.  

Actually, that is a cool little nailer. They've come along way since I tried a corded electric bard nailer about 6 years ago. 
I saw on your 'sears' link that it will nail up to 1 1/2" Brads. That's pretty impressive - in regards to the cost and the portability of the unit. That looks like it will do the trick for your needs. Good luck!

Thanks for the information about it.


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

Just used the 1 1/4 brads tonight and it worked great. Sinks the brads all the way in with nothing left outside the wood. Seems to be a nice cheap unit for a DIY'ER. I'm sure that someday i will buy a air nailer, but this is good for now.


----------

